# Ashura's "Bijuu Mode"



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

Here is my theory regarding Ashura?s KCM like appearance in the latest chapter.

As we know, Kaguya consumed the fruit which contained *Juubi?s chakra*.

Rikudou was therefor naturally born with *Juubi?s chakra*, yet probably on a smaller scale.

Ashura gained Rikudou?s Yang half, and Indra his Yin half.
Hence, Ashura also acquired Rikudou?s Yang chakra, while Indra his Yin chakra,* or in* *other words, Juubi?s Yin and Yang chakra*.
The reason why Ashura looks like that, while not actually being a Jinchuuriki, is because he was *naturally born* with *Juubi?s pure Yang chakra*.
Which simply renders his appearance similar to that of  Naruto?s KCM with the *exclusively bright chakra cloak* (unlike Minato?s), which is due to them *both* using *Juubi?s pure Yang chakra*, or in Naruto?s case, rather a fragment of Juubi?s Yang chakra aka Yang Kurama. Which causes this distinctive chakra color.
Remember, all a Jinchuuriki is and does, boils down to using a fragment of Juubi?s chakra.

It?s the same exact thing with Indra, only that in his case, while utilizing solely Juubi?s pure Yin chakra, the result was Susanoo. 
But I will get to that in a different theory that?s coming up.

Can you see the contrast between powers  regarding "light" and "darkness" and those two forms Ashura/Indra displayed?
Juubi?s pure Yang chakra symbolizing life force and vitality in a bright appearance, while the pure Yin is rather sinister and obscure. Which translates perfectly regarding Susanoo and Ashura?s Juubi Yang Chakra Mode.


Just to concern chakra colors real quick:
Naruto?s native chakra is blue.

Kyuubi?s *will enriched* chakra is red, which is the reason why its Yang chakra?s true color was only revealed after Naruto had separated will from chakra.

However its *pure* Yang chakra is yellow, exactly like Juubi?s Yang chakra, as it is clearly displayed by Ashura.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cuz you asked nicely...

I agree with your theory. It makes a lot of logical sense. I stupidly thought originally that his father gave him some Juubi chakra as inheritance but your theory makes way more sense.


----------



## slumpy (Apr 1, 2014)

Hagoromo himself, doesn't mention he split his powers in to ying and yang. That is something madara came up with. Hagoromo just said that one was born with all the genetic benefits and the other got nothing:



Ashura gained the same strenght as his brother by hardwork and cooperation of others.



I think madara's version of the story is not accurate.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> The reason why Ashura looks as if he was  in a Jin Mode, while not actually being a Jinchuuriki, is because he was *naturally born* with *Juubi?s pure Yang chakra*.
> Which simply renders his appearance similar to that of  a Jinchuuriki?s when he fully utilizes that chakra, or more specifically Naruto?s KCM, since they *both* use *Juubi?s pure Yang chakra*.
> 
> In Naruto?s case, rather a fragment of Juubi?s Yang chakra aka Yang Kurama.
> Remember, all a Jinchuuriki is and does, boils down to using a fragment of Juubi?s chakra.


 You're saying the appearance of Naruto's Biju transformation has to do with having a particular half [Yang] of Kyubi's chakra? 



Seems it has more to do with the host's chakra [Minato; Naruto] than the _Kyubi's_.  



slumpy said:


> Hagoromo himself, doesn't mention he split his powers in to ying and yang. That is something madara came up with.


Madara was talking about Senju and Uchiha, not the Biju.


----------



## Desolation (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> Here is my theory regarding Ashura?s KCM like appearance in the latest chapter.
> 
> As we know, Kaguya consumed the fruit which contained *Juubi?s chakra*.
> 
> ...


 
NO, what happened was chakra from the the Shinju was diluted  through the generations.  when Rikudou had children  the chakra was so diluted it only caused a partial mutation in Indra and Ashura; Respectively Indras's eyes and Ashura's body.





slumpy said:


> Hagoromo himself, doesn't mention he split his powers in to ying and yang. That is something madara came up with. Hagoromo just said that one was born with all the genetic benefits and the other got nothing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is not it.  Ashura did not receive Rikudou's powerful chakra; so the power in his body was latent, but he was able through harsh training and the support of others he awaken the chakra in his body.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You're saying the appearance of Naruto's Biju transformation has to do with having a particular half [Yang] of Kyubi's chakra?




*Only* Naruto?s Bijuu Mode also displays the bright chakra color pattern, such as it has been depicted with Ashura.

I am well aware of your explanation regarding this matter, however I would rather rely on simple logic.

They both use *exclusively* Juubi?s Yang chakra, and as a result display an almost identical pattern, which is probably caused by the fact, that Ashura simply had much more of that Juubi Yang chakra, while their chakra color remains exactly equivalent.

Its simply not a coincidence.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> *Only* Naruto?s Bijuu Mode also displays the bright chakra color pattern, such as it has been depicted with Ashura.


 You mean only his has displayed the bright color; both his and his father's share the same _pattern_, however.  



Kung Pow said:


> I am well aware of your explanation regarding this matter, however I would rather rely on simple logic.
> 
> They both use *exclusively* Juubi?s Yang chakra, and as a result display an almost identical pattern, apart from minor differences.


 Not sure why you're trying to tie this to the _10 tails'_ chakra, when you've already acknowledged the fact that:

1] Ashura's "Biju mode" was likely his own power

2] Naruto is his reincarnation

3] Naruto's chakra is mixed with the Kyubi's when they use Biju mode

Is this "simple logic" or "forced logic"?


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> 1] Ashura's "Biju mode" was likely his own power
> 
> 2] Naruto is his reincarnation
> 
> ...




1.)Ashura gained Juubi?s Yang Chakra, hence it is not "his own power", but rather such as everything else in this Manga, originally Juubi?s. 

2.)Correct.

3.)First of all, distance yourself from individualizing Kurama, it is merely a fragment of Juubi.
After you have accomplished that, you will be able to conclude, that Naruto?s chakra mixing with Kyuubi?s does not hold any siginficance in regards to his chakra color in KCM, seeing as Ashura?s apparently looked exactly the same while he certainly did not have a "Kurama", but rather only Juubi?s Yang Chakra, which is the main issue at hand and only thing Naruto?s Kurama half should be assessed as.

Juubi?s pure Yang Chakra causes the user to depict an appearance such as it has been exemplified by Naruto/Juubi?s Yang fragment and Ashura.

Either acknowledge that or don?t, I won?t argue any further with you.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 1, 2014)

Then why does Minato have the same chakra mode as Naruto then, and not like other Jinchuuriki? Minato isn't a Senju or Uzumaki so isn't an inheritor of the Yang power.

And Naruto used the usual chakra modes as other Jinchuuriki until recently. So I'm starting to doubt that his special Yang chakra has anything to do with it.

The only common trait in Naruto & Minato that separates them from other Jinchuuriki, is seal that they're using.

Once Naruto made proper use of the seal, he had this new form. Minato came up with the seal from what he learned from the Uzumaki, so was already able to make use of it without prior training with the Kyuubi.

It's the seal that makes the chakra mode look like this, not the Rikudou Yang chakra.

And the seal relates to Asura because it is an Uzumaki seal, which comes from the Senju, who come from Asura. So that is the connection to Asura. He used a similar seal to achieve his chakra mode.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Then why does Minato have the same chakra mode as Naruto then, and not like other Jinchuuriki?



He doesn?t, only Naruto and Ashura display the disctinctive *bright chakra color*, which is attributive to using solely Juubi?s Yang Chakra, which Kurama?s Yang half essentially is. 




tari101190 said:


> Then
> And Naruto used the usual chakra modes as other Jinchuuriki until recently.



That is because he was using Kurama?s will enriched chakra.


Only after he had separated Kurama?s actual chakra entity from its will, was he able to harness the "essence" of its actual Yang chakra.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 1, 2014)

Minato has the exact same chakra mode as Naruto before the meld their chakra. And Kyuubi doesn't seem to be surprised that a non Senju/Uzumaki can do it.

Naruto events mentions the seal after Minato shows the same chakra mode as him. Obviously it's the seal is what makes the mode look like that.



Bee went through the same training as Naruto and his chakra mode is the same.

And Naruto works together with the Kyuubi just like Bee does the 8 tails so there is no difference how they use the modes.

Bee also didn't seem suprised by Naruto's chakra mode at all.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> 1.)Ashura gained Juubi?s Yang Chakra, hence it is not "his own power", but rather such as everything else in this Manga, originally Juubi?s.


Chakra came from the Shinju, but ninjutsu and other abilities that were developed over time are not necessarily _abilities_ of the _Shinju_ itself. 



Kung Pow said:


> 3.)First of all, distance yourself from individualizing Kurama, it is merely a fragment of Juubi.
> After you have accomplished that, you will be able to conclude, that Naruto?s chakra mixing with Kyuubi?s does not hold any siginficance in regards to his chakra color in KCM, seeing as Ashura?s apparently looked exactly the same while he certainly did not have a "Kurama", but rather only Juubi?s Yang Chakra, which is the main issue at hand and only thing Naruto?s Kurama half should be assessed as.


 The only thing that's influenced by the whether or not the chakra is Yin or Yang, is the chakra color, not the chakra _*pattern*_, evidently. 

Naruto's chakra color is_ yellow_. Kcm's chakra color is yellow. You're focusing on the "light" color of the chakra, while ignoring the "pattern" that appears with the transformation. They are exactly the same, even though Minato is using "Yin" Chakra. 


Even when Yin Kyubi lent Naruto it's chakra after Yang Kyubi ran out:


Naruto's BM is still light in color, because it's _mixing_ with _Naruto's_ chakra. You are going to keep playing these games, because you'd rather be _dishonest_ for the sake of yet another "theory" instead of flowing with what the manga already gave you.  



Kung Pow said:


> Juubi?s pure Yang Chakra causes the user to depict an appearance such as it has been exemplified by Naruto/Juubi?s Yang fragment and Ashura.


The appearance was already shown with Minato's Biju transformation.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Minato has the exact same chakra mode as Naruto before the meld their chakra.



Minato has the same pattern, however not the same *bright chakra color*, which is solely attributive to using only Juubi?s Yang chakra.

How often am I gonna have to repeat this?



tari101190 said:


> Bee went through the same training as Naruto and his chakra mode is the same.



No, he does not.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In other words: Indra got the powers of Hagoromo-the-juubi-jinchuriki,​ while Ashura got the powers of Hagoromo-son-of-Kaguya.​
Good theory. +reps

Because it makes sense that Ashura getting the yang power of the sage---the body of the sage---will exclude everything that has to do with the juubi and include everything that has to do with the fruit.

***

I do think it's easier to think of juubi as yin part of the shinju​ and fruit as yang part of the shinju;​ and subsequently Indra has the yin part of the shinjuu, while Ashura got the yang part of the shinjuu.

 On the other hand, if you assume that both brothers were born before Hagoromo became the juubi jinchuriki, then Indra got the yin part of the shinjuu fruit,​ while Ashura got the yang part of the shinjuu fruit.​
***

I see what you're trying to do regarding the colours. Ashura's chakra construct does have the same lightness that Naruto's yang kurama mode has...while Indra's susanoo does have the same darkness as Minato's yang kurama mode. At the same time, all this talk about yin and yang could simplify this stuff down too much.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 1, 2014)

Minato has the same mode.

The seal gives them this mode.

It's nothing to do with being a Senju/Uzumaki.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

Please read the OP carefully.

I will only repeat this once more.

Minato has the same cloak pattern, however not the same *bright chakra color*, which is solely attributive to using only Juubi?s Yang chakra, as it is clearly displayed by Naruto and Ashura.

Now that Naruto has Kurama?s Yin half, he too will no longer display this bright chakra color, since it can only be achieved with Juubi?s Yang chakra.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> Minato has the same pattern, however not the same *bright chakra color*, which is solely attributive to using only Juubi?s Yang chakra.




The Yellow chakra is _Naruto's_, not the Kyubi's. Kyubi's chakra is _red_.



Just like the _10 tails'_ chakra.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> The Yellow chakra is _Naruto's_, not the Kyubi's.
> 
> Kyubi's chakra is _red_.



Naruto?s native chakra is blue.

Kyuubi?s *will enriched* chakra is red, which is the reason why its Yang chakra?s true color was only revealed after Naruto had separated will from chakra.

However its *pure* Yang chakra is yellow, exactly like its source Juubi?s Yang chakra, as it is clearly displayed by Ashura.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> Naruto?s native chakra is blue.


No, it's yellow, as Jiraiya plainly says. You may have _assumed_ it was blue based on what the _anime_ showed, however, though the anime frequently gets things wrong, such as coloring the raikage's chakra blue, when its in fact yellow. 





Kung Pow said:


> Kyuubi?s *will enriched* chakra is red, which is the reason why its chakra?s true color was only revealed after Naruto had separated will from chakra.


That's self-contradictory. If a person's "will" that colors their chakra is removed, then it by definition is no longer "their" chakra, because all traces of "them" have been removed from it. 



Kung Pow said:


> However its pure Yang chakra is yellow, such as Juubi?s pure Yang chakra, as it is clearly displayed by Ashura.


There's no such thing as "!0 tails' yang chakra" used by Ashura. You're conflating Inton and Yoton with Yin and Yang Kyubi. Those are two different things.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> No, it's yellow, as Jiraiya plainly says. You may have _assumed_ it was blue based on what the _anime_ showed, however, though the anime frequently gets things wrong, such as coloring the raikage's chakra blue, when its in fact yellow.




Subliminally noting a separate issue, while attempting to forcefully incorporate such in regards to the initial matter at hand, does not add any validity to your arguement.
Quite the dishonest practice that you consistently employ with your arguing style.

Naruto?s native chakra is blue, read the artbooks.



BlinkST said:


> That's self-contradictory. If a person's "will" that colors their chakra is removed, then it by definition is no longer "their" chakra, because all traces of "them" have been removed from it.



It was explained that Kyuubi?s will had to be separated from its chakra in order to be controlled, which Naruto successfully accomplished with the tug war. 
And afterwards, Kyuubi?s chakra was immediately displayed yellow, which was due to the fact, that its pure Yang chakra, free of will, is indeed yellow.





BlinkST said:


> There's no such thing as "!0 tails' yang chakra" used by Ashura. You're conflating Inton and Yoton with Yin and Yang Kyubi. Those are two different things.



Such as it?s individual bijuu fragments, Juubi too had Yin and Yang chakra, as all chakra is based upon that concept. And as you certainly know, that all chakra originally stems from Juubi.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> Subliminally noting a separate issue, while attempting to forcefully incorporate such in regards to the initial matter at hand, does not add any validity to your arguement.
> Quite the dishonest practice that you consistently employ with your arguing style.
> 
> Naruto?s native chakra is blue.





Naruto's chakra is yellow, he says so himself.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto's chakra is yellow, he says so himself.



Naruto constructed that deduction based upon his *feeling* of it.

His chakra has a warm and bright nature, whose *sensation* might be attributive to the color yellow if one had to choose the most corresponding color in regards to these attributes, however in no way does that concern or determine  its actual color.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

This theory is fact for me.

RS said he divided the juubi after seeing the power who bloomed in Ashura. And Ashura power was equal to Indra.
RS thinking cooperation is the key to true power split the juubi.

Ashura with yang power = Indra with yin power 
Naruto and Kurama = Sasuke with Itachi eyes
Naruto with all bijuus and cooperation power = Sasuke with Rinnegan Itachi eyes and Senju/Hashirama DNA/Chakra


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> Naruto constructed that deduction based upon his *feeling* of it.
> 
> His chakra has a warm and bright nature, whose *sensation* might be attributive to the color yellow if one had to choose the most corresponding color in regards to these attributes, however in no way does that concern or determine  its actual color.



So basically, Naruto is wrong and we were feed false information? Let's also ignore any and all illustrations of Naruto's yellow chakra for the sake of validating Kung Pow's theory.

No.

And I won't bother asking how you determined Naruto's chakra color is blue.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> So basically, Naruto is wrong and we were feed false information.



No, Naruto is correct.

The most appropriate color to describe the *sensation* of warm and bright chakra is indeed yellow.
However his native chakra is blue, which you would be aware of, had you read any of the artbooks.



Klue said:


> Furthermore, how is it that you have decided Naruto possess blue colored chakra?[/FONT]


The artbooks.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> No, Naruto is correct.
> 
> The most appropriate color to describe the *sensation* of warm and bright chakra is indeed yellow.
> However his native chakra is blue, which you would be aware of, had you read any of the artbooks.
> ...




Saw the artbooks, with one pic depicting Naruto with blue colored chakra, two others with yellow.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Saw the artbooks, with one pic featured Naruto with blue colored chakra, two others with yellow.



I am afraid your personal assessment does not hold any relevance in this matter.

 Naruto?s native chakra is depicted blue in nature, regarding all the original artbooks and sub releases sanctioned by Kishi.
(Especially considering the dates of the individual issues)

Please move on now.



Shin said:


> This theory is fact for me.



Glad that some understand the significance of chakra color compared to its pattern.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> I am afraid your personal assessment does not hold any relevance in this matter.
> 
> Naruto?s native chakra is depicted blue in nature, regarding all the original artbooks and sub releases sanctioned by Kishi.
> (Especially considering the dates of the individual issues)
> ...



Basically, you don't have an argument.

Manga says its yellow, every cover page features Naruto with yellow color, even the artbooks (excluding one measly picture). 

But I will move on - debating with you always results in a complete waste of my time.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Basically, you don't have an argument.
> 
> Manga says its yellow, every cover page features Naruto with yellow color, even the artbooks (excluding one measly picture).
> 
> But I will move on - debating with you always results in a complete waste of my time.



His chakra has been depicted yellow, because he merged it with Kurama?s pure Yang chakra, which is in fact yellow in nature.
Have you ever seen it in yellow when he was not in KCM?

The Manga states that Naruto specifies it?s sensation to be yellow.

And the artbooks consistently feature his Rasengans in blue color.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




Reform this inflammatory and rather bitter arguing style.
As it is clearly displays your own frustration.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> And the artbooks consistently feature his Rasengans in blue color.


O rly?


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> O rly?




_rly._

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## Adagio (Apr 1, 2014)

All I got from this theory is that Artbooks > Naruto's own thoughts about his own chakra apparently. 

It was a decent theory, but it got debunked. Sticking to it is pretty futile at this point, no?


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> His chakra has been depicted yellow, because he merged it with Kurama?s pure Yang chakra, which is in fact yellow in nature.
> Have you ever seen it in yellow when he was not in KCM?



Yes, I have.

On every colored page, and even within the same art book which contained the single image which colored his chakra blue.

:sanji



Kung Pow said:


> The Manga states that Naruto specifies it?s sensation to be yellow.



And manga never states his color is blue. 



Kung Pow said:


> And the artbooks consistently feature his Rasengans in blue color.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




One instance isn't a measure of consistency. :sanji



Kung Pow said:


> _rly._
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



O rly?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

Adagio said:


> All I got from this theory is that Artbooks > Naruto's own thoughts about his own chakra apparently.
> 
> It was a decent theory, but it got debunked. Sticking to it is pretty futile at this point, no?



Pretty much what I've got too. I think the general representation of chakra is blue so you can see the chakra paths better. But J-Man said it was yellow, so it's yellow.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> On *every* colored page, and even within the same art book which contained the single image which colored his chakra blue.


Don't get carried away yourself. Kishi has colored _Rasengan_ blue on other occasions.

Kishi has not made any attempt to retcon Naruto's statement though.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Pretty much what I've got too. I think the general representation of chakra is blue so you can see the chakra paths better. But J-Man said it was yellow, so it's yellow.



I don't think there exist a general color:


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> I don't think there exist a general color:



In all basic chakra diagrams it's blue, but it's not to state each person may have their own color. So it's not hard to believe Naruto's color is yellow.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> The Yellow chakra is _Naruto's_, not the Kyubi's. Kyubi's chakra is _red_.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the _10 tails'_ chakra.




I postulated in some post months back that it was actually the Will attached to the chakra that gave it the colour. Naruto's chakra is yellow. The kyuubi's yang chakra that Naruto uses is also yellow. Yet Kyubi's chakra is red. Then again, based on that hypothesis BM Naruto should have an orange avatar.

Why is there a debate about colours in the first place, when the manga is black and white? 




Klue said:


> I don't think there exist a general color:




Which argues in favour of my hypothesis that colour is the will attached to chakra...and more general is just for identification purposes.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> I postulated in some post months back that it was actually the Will attached to the chakra that gave it the colour. Naruto's chakra is yellow. The kyuubi's yang chakra that Naruto uses is also yellow. Yet Kyubi's chakra is red. Then again, based on that hypothesis BM Naruto should have an orange avatar.



I considered that to be common knowledge, but apparently Blinky got carried away on that one.

What do you think about the rest though?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> Naruto?s native chakra is blue, read the art books.


 Naruto's chakra is _yellow_, according to his own words in the manga; he's never said it was blue. 

Find me a more _recent_ source that shows it as blue instead of yellow.  



Kung Pow said:


> It was explained that Kyuubi?s will had to be separated from its chakra in order to be controlled, which Naruto successfully accomplished with the tug war.
> And afterwards, Kyuubi?s chakra was immediately displayed yellow, which was due to the fact, that its pure Yang chakra, free of will, is indeed yellow.



I'm pretty sure _if _removing Kyubi's will had anything to do with the _chakra color_, it would _*revert*_ to it's red color now that the will is no longer being _separated_ from it.   



Kung Pow said:


> Such as it?s individual bijuu fragments, Juubi too had Yin and Yang chakra, as all chakra is based upon that concept.


No, you are conflating Inton and Yoton with the Yin and Yang chakra of the Kyubi; those are two different things. Biju already have "Yin" and "Yang" chakra, and the actual color of those two is white and black, not yellow.


----------



## Kinjutsu05 (Apr 1, 2014)

Agree with it or not, I can see where you are coming from with your theory.  Even though it seems that Minato and Naruto's KCM modes look the same, their Bijuu mode's clearly have a different color.

Minato having the Yin Kurama chakra/Fragmented Juubi Chakra being a darker color is very clear though.  Is that why Indra's PS has a dark color also, because he's using pure Yin chakra, very possible.

In the end though, you may be breaking down things even further than what Kishi has in his mind.  I dont think he even thought it through that far.

At the same time, i can also see where the guy is coming from about the seal dictating the form of their chakra modes, in Minato and Naruto.  Maybe the seal dictates the design of the chakra mode, and the type of chakra dictates the color.

Also, in the pic of Naruto's blue rasengan, looks like he has a yellow chakra aura, lol. 

*I think that all you guys are using facts that in theory are right, but end up contradicting each other because Kishi is not being consistent on his part.*

Good read anyways, +reps.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Naruto's chakra is _yellow_, according to his own words in the manga; he's never said it was blue.



Naruto constructed that deduction based upon the *feeling* of his chakra.
His chakra has a warm and bright nature, whose *sensation* might be attributive to the color yellow if one had to choose the most corresponding color in regards to these attributes, however in no way does that concern or determine  its actual color.
You do understand the difference between generating a deduction based upon a visual appearance and doing so in regards to a physical sensation?



BlinkST said:


> Find me a more _recent_ source that shows it as blue instead of yellow.



Not gonna argue the obvious.



BlinkST said:


> No, you are conflating Inton and Yoton with the Yin and Yang



You are being dishonest, while hoping to disguise the fact, that there simply are no grounds for you to pick on.

Juubi has Yin/Yang chakra.
Rikudou had Yin/Yang chakra.
Bijuu have Yin/Yang chakra.
All humans who gained their chakra from Rikudou, hence Juubi, have Yin/Yang chakra.

There is nothing to argue about here, goodness.

As in terms of Kurama.
His will still remained separated, regardless of following events.
Which is also why he had that change of heart in the first place.


@Kinjutsu: Much appreciated!


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Kinjutsu05 said:


> Agree with it or not, I can see where you are coming from with your theory.  Even though it seems that Minato and Naruto's KCM modes look the same, their Bijuu mode's clearly have a different color.
> 
> Minato having the Yin Kurama chakra/Fragmented Juubi Chakra being a darker color is very clear though.



The issue with this, is that Minato gave Yin Kyubi's chakra to Naruto, and Naruto's transformation didn't "complete", or even got _darker_. It remained exactly the same.  



Kinjutsu05 said:


> Is that why Indra's PS has a dark color also, because he's using pure Yin chakra, very possible.





Chakra color has little to do with being inherently yin or yang; it's the color of the person's chakra in particular. All Susano'o are colored in the same shade even though they have "lighter" or "darker" actual colors.   



Kinjutsu05 said:


> At the same time, i can also see where the guy is coming from about the seal dictating the form of their chakra modes, in Minato and Naruto.  Maybe the seal dictates the design of the chakra mode, and the type of chakra dictates the color.


That's unlikely, since Ashura did not have a Biju sealed into him. It's pretty obvious at this point that the "light" color of the chakra and the pattern has to do with being descended from Ashura. Naruto in particular was said to be the guy's _reincarnation_.


----------



## Datakim (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> His own words indicated, that he was describing the *sensation* of it being yellow.
> You do understand the difference between generating a deduction based upon a visual appearance and doing so in regards to a physical sensation?



Havent there been colored pages where Narutos chakra is yellow? Or were they all in KCM.

I know the Anime has it blue, but thats probably because of "rule of cool" and the idea that blue glowing spheres are better than yellow ones or somesuch. Anime is not canon, so the fact Narutos chakra is blue there does not mean much. For example, in the anime, the yellow chakra description has turned into a blue one, in the scene where Naruto describes the colours. In Manga, the "sensation" is yellow, in anime blue. Kyuubi remains Red both times.

Do you have a canon MANGA page where Narutos chakra is said to be blue? Or even implied to be blue? That would be very convincing. If there are none, then the blue colour is basically utterly non-canon. As a result, the implication is that in *Kishis mind*, Narutos chakra is yellow, so when making theories and guesses for the future, it would be smart to take that into account.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> Naruto constructed that deduction based upon the *feeling* of his chakra.
> His chakra has a warm and bright nature, whose *sensation* might be attributive to the color yellow if one had to choose the most corresponding color in regards to these attributes, however in no way does that concern or determine  its actual color.
> You do understand the difference between generating a deduction based upon a visual appearance and doing so in regards to a physical sensation?



I guess Kurama's chakra really isn't red then.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> The issue with this, is that Minato gave Yin Kyubi's chakra to Naruto, and Naruto's transformation didn't "complete", or even got _darker_. It remained exactly the same. [/font]



Why would his chakra get "darker" from a marginal chakra transmission?

Naruto?s yellow KCM Yang chakra eminates from Kurama.
Why would the source be affected in the slightest by such a thing, especially in terms of color?

Minato did not transfer Kurama?s entire Yin half to Naruto, which would have certainly resulted in your notion of things, however a subsidiary chakra boost would not do anything, as it clearly didn?t.

Now that Naruto actually has Kurama?s Yin half, *I guarantee you*, that he will not display a yellow chakra cloak anymore, but rather a dark one like Minato?s.

That will settle this arguement and all additional ones in regards to it.


----------



## Kinjutsu05 (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





As i said before, i dont think there is a wrong answer on this topic, as they are all valid points.  

That being said, does this mean that Minato is a descendant of Asura because of his chakra color and design in KCM, and even in Bijuu Mode the design is the same even if the color is not.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Kinjutsu05 said:


> That being said, does this mean that Minato is a descendant of Asura because of his chakra color and design in KCM, and even in Bijuu Mode the design is the same even if the color is not.


Well yeah, that's pretty obvious. That pattern comes from their particular chakra mixing with the Biju's. 



Kung Pow said:


> His own words indicated, that he was describing the *sensation* of it being yellow.
> You do understand the difference between generating a deduction based upon a visual appearance and doing so in regards to a physical sensation?


 Unless you think his "sensation" was a _false perception_, there's no debating Naruto's chakra being yellow and the Kyubi's chakra being _red_, as him and Jiraiya deduced from that discussion. He's never said it was blue, or it_ felt _blue.  



Kung Pow said:


> Not gonna argue the obvious.



No supporting evidence from a _*recent*_ source? I'm genuinely surprised. 



Kung Pow said:


> Juubi has Yin/Yang chakra.
> Rikudou had Yin/Yang chakra.
> Bijuu have Yin/Yang chakra.
> All humans who gained their chakra from Rikudou, hence Juubi, have Yin/Yang chakra.


 You are going to have to explain to me what _you_ are referring to as "Yin/Yang chakra".  



Kung Pow said:


> Why would his chakra get "darker" from a marginal chakra transmission?




There was nothing "marginal" about that transmission. It allowed Naruto to enter Biju transformation again, while also draining Minato of his own Biju chakra.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> The issue with this, is that Minato gave Yin Kyubi's chakra to Naruto, and Naruto's transformation didn't "complete", or even got _darker_. It remained exactly the same.




At the same time, Bijuu Mode is supposed to be combination of Naruto and Kurama...and IIRC it didn't change colour either compared to KCM.

Don't remind me, I'm still pissed that Naruto's transformation didn't complete. Minato-I-have-a-gift-Namekaze *pukes* Thanks for nothing, Kishi.




Kinjutsu05 said:


> Agree with it or not, I can see where you are coming from with your theory.  Even though it seems that Minato and Naruto's KCM modes look the same, their Bijuu mode's clearly have a different color.
> 
> Minato having the Yin Kurama chakra/Fragmented Juubi Chakra being a darker color is very clear though.  Is that why Indra's PS has a dark color also, because he's using pure Yin chakra, very possible.
> 
> ...




seal determines biju mode & identity determines colour 

LOL @ inconsistency That trips me up every time.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> The only thing that's influenced by the whether or not the chakra is Yin or Yang, is the chakra color, not the chakra _*pattern*_, evidently.



Naruto's chakra being yellow in Biju Mode is thanks to Narutos chakra naturally being yellow.  Remember, when Naruto uses Kuramas chakra he converts it into Naruto chakra.

My guess?  If Naruto didn't know how to do that?  His Biju Mode would be red.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't disagree much with that, though some of that chakra is still the Kyubi's. I don't think chakra mixing has ever worked like mixing paint, though.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I don't disagree much with that, though some of that chakra is still the Kyubi's. I don't think chakra mixing has ever worked like mixing paint, though.



It is indeed Kuramas chakra.  You have to remember though, Naruto knows how to convert Kuramas chakra and does it pretty much effortlessly now.  The most logical explanation for why Biju Mode is yellow is simply because Naruto converts Kurama chakra into Naruto chakra as he can use it better than he can Kurama chakra.

Both Naruto and Kurama are capable of doing this but Naruto apparently is even better at it than Kurama is.  Additionally we know for a fact that Kuramas chakra is poisonous, it stands to reason it'd be rather beneficial to convert it from Kurama chakra to Naruto chakra before using it even ignoring the ease of use.

It really is the most simple and logical explanation.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

So, what happens when Naruto is sharing Kurama's chakra with others? 

It's red, isn't it? Will pulled along for the ride as well.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Enclave said:


> It is indeed Kuramas chakra.  You have to remember though, Naruto knows how to convert Kuramas chakra and does it pretty much effortlessly now.  The most logical explanation for why Biju Mode is yellow is simply because Naruto converts Kurama chakra into Naruto chakra as he can use it better than he can Kurama chakra.
> 
> Both Naruto and Kurama are capable of doing this but Naruto apparently is even better at it than Kurama is.  Additionally we know for a fact that Kuramas chakra is poisonous, it stands to reason it'd be rather beneficial to convert it from Kurama chakra to Naruto chakra before using it even ignoring the ease of use.
> 
> It really is the most simple and logical explanation.




That's logical, I agree, but we know that it also contain's Kyubi's chakra, not just a matter of Naruto converting it, especially based on Madara snatching up Kyubi a few chapters ago [Rather than some chakra shell]. I guess you can say it's modified; it depends on what term you use.



My explanation for the "pattern" is that has to do with being descendants of Ashura, and of course they're mixing the chakra. 



Klue said:


> So, what happens when Naruto is sharing Kurama's chakra with others?
> 
> It's red, isn't it? Will pulled along for the ride as well.



Apparently it has Naruto's will.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 1, 2014)

Ashura's chakra construct looks like a rabbit actualy and nothing like the known Bijuu.This is probably a refference to Kaguya who was known as the Rabbit goddess and the legendary Jade Rabbit. Its possible Kaguya could manipulate chakra to an extend even before she ate the fruit and the chakra rabbit construct was part of her original power.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Ashura's chakra construct looks like a rabbit actualy and nothing like the known Bijuu.This is probably a refference to Kaguya who was known as the Rabbit goddess and the legendary Jade Rabbit. Its possible Kaguya could manipulate chakra to an extend even before she ate the fruit and the chakra rabbit construct was part of her original power.



I love this theory. 

Repping once I'm released from 24-Hell.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

A rabbit vs a tengu? The fox and tengu symbolism makes sense, but this shit?


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> A rabbit vs a tengu? The fox and tengu symbolism makes sense, but this shit?



Kishi can't adapt?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

sure, if there's a proper mythical context behind it. Not seeing the point of a rabbit fighting a tengu. A fox fighting a tengu on the other hand, makes a lot of sense.


			
				Onemarkproductions said:
			
		

> Animals and mythological creatures that can transform themselves into humans or other entities -- for either benevolent or malevolent purposes -- are called henge 変化 in Japan. In folklore, the Kitsune and Tanuki are masters of transformation, as is the Tengu, the bird-man goblin of mountain forests. All incorporate both Shinto and Buddhist attributes. Some say the Kitsune (fox) and Tanuki (racoon-like dog) are manifestations of the powerful Tengu (bird-man).


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> A rabbit vs a tengu? The fox and tengu symbolism makes sense, but this shit?



Kaguya = Rabbit goddes based on the Moon goddess Chang who had a magic rabbit that mixed an immortality potion for her.The rabbit who lived on the moon.

Yes the rabbit is probably the first and most important animal totem in the manga. Btw even the trademark Ootsutsuki horns are based on rabbit ears.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll let kung pow take this one.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 1, 2014)

I say the reason his "Bijuu Mode" looks the way is looks is simply because he was born from a father who not only was half-Alien but who was also the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki during his time of birth. 

Just that simple.


----------



## Mofo (Apr 1, 2014)

To be fair I don't see Naruto being able to unlock that power alone.
Just like Sasuke  (the elder brother of this generation), unlike Indira, needed external help in the form of killing his own brother, plus training plus Itachi's eyes. Naruto will need Kurama just to be on par with his predecessor.
Basically Kishimoto  is not doing a 1:1 repetition.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 1, 2014)

Mofo said:


> To be fair I don't see Naruto being able to unlock that power alone.
> Just like Sasuke  (the elder brother of this generation), unlike Indira, needed external help in the form of killing his own brother, plus training plus Itachi's eyes. Naruto will need Kurama just to be on par with his predecessor.
> Basically Kishimoto  is not doing a 1:1 repetition.



Yes but neither Naruto or Sasuke have tapped into Indra and Ashuras chakras respectively otherwise Kishi would let us know.I suspect ones Naruto and Sasuke awaken their hidden potential we will see Susanoo final form and Asura's chakra mecha again.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Yes but neither Naruto or Sasuke have tapped into Indra and Ashuras chakras respectively otherwise Kishi would let us know.I suspect ones Naruto and Sasuke awaken their hidden potential we will see Susanoo final form and Asura's chakra mecha again.



I thought Naruto and Sasuke's chakras were Asura and Indra's chakras, respectively. I don't see it as two separate chakras sitting within them.

How would that even work?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> I thought Naruto and Sasuke's chakras were Asura and Indra's chakras, respectively. I don't see it as two separate chakras sitting within them.
> 
> How would that even work?



Ever seen Avatar bro? Aang the Avatar could tap into the power of his previous incarnations.Kishi might come up with some explanation that Ashura and Indras chakras need some specific triggers to manifest.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> I thought Naruto and Sasuke's chakras were Asura and Indra's chakras, respectively. I don't see it as two separate chakras sitting within them.
> 
> How would that even work?


I guess what he is trying to say is that while Naruto's and Sasuke's chakra are their own, thechakra from Hagoromo's sons also possessed them, which will be similar to a combination of both chakras.

Just trying to interpret what he is saying.


----------

